

"Traveling is a fool's paradise." - georgebonnr
https://gist.github.com/jfarmer/652de2076bb4a23b32aa

======
clarkm
Seneca had similar thoughts: [http://www.ryanholiday.net/seneca-on-
travel/](http://www.ryanholiday.net/seneca-on-travel/)

